# Those 4 beeps



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cripes they are back again.

To finalise this I need to know what to ask AMD to do when the car goes up there for bushes soon.

Is it an alarm sounder that needs replacing?

Doing a search doesnt really help as there was no real concrete answer as to what and why ...

The rumours are the standby batteries in the alarm system have gone or are going..

Cheers

john


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

get away from the TT mate, its gonna blow up


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

You really are cursed [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh too true 

Bike 
Car
Satnav
Chimney
Laptop

What the XXX is next?

Helen is LOVELEEE though [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=iloveyou.gif] :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I reckon it might be battery related.

I know I heard mine recently and then a few weeks later, the battery was dead. I'd sort of forgotten I'd heard them at all until I read this thread.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Yeh too true
> 
> Bike
> Car
> ...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kell said:


> I reckon it might be battery related.
> 
> I know I heard mine recently and then a few weeks later, the battery was dead. I'd sort of forgotten I'd heard them at all until I read this thread.


Cheers Kell, but I had this when I was at AMD and we fitted a new battery then (The main 12v battery that is not the "alarm" battery) (if there is one)

I have been watching my voltage output (14.4 as per the climate control position 20) and also I have fitted a digital voltage guage (as per Mr Wak) fitted on the battery box and that is at 12.9 v without engine running and 14.4 running) So I know its not the main car battery at fault.
The beeps deffo come from the rear nearside by the rear light and that is where the alarm siren is installed under the wing...


----------



## MrP (Aug 30, 2005)

Mine does exactly the same thing... Only does it when its been left over night... Beeps come from n/s rear...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

When I had this I took it to the dealer and they replaced the alarm unit


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> When I had this I took it to the dealer and they replaced the alarm unit


Remember how much Andy?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > When I had this I took it to the dealer and they replaced the alarm unit
> ...


Sorry Warranty paid but I think it should have been about Â£150 I think about half of that was labour


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers mate 8)


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

Dont worry about it its connected to the battery not being fully charged..over the 6 years I have owned my tt iits happened several times when I have let the battery go flat and after a while it goes..

regards malc


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

M4L__TT said:


> Dont worry about it its connected to the battery not being fully charged..over the 6 years I have owned my tt iits happened several times when I have let the battery go flat and after a while it goes..
> 
> regards malc


But Malc, my battery is fully charged . Its plugged into a charger and on a new battery :? So I am sure its not a main battery issue.


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

When i bought my tt, the owner was not driving it much. I got it home and got those alarm bips. After 2 days of driving, battery charged it was fine. Totally gone. So i was sure it was battery related.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Toxic said:


> When i bought my tt, the owner was not driving it much. I got it home and got those alarm bips. After 2 days of driving, battery charged it was fine. Totally gone. So i was sure it was battery related.


It is battery related but some times it is the cars battery that is the problem so you need to change that or ust the car a bit more but some times it is the alarms back up battery so you have to replace the alarm


----------



## ugotmail8 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi!

Weird ... saw this thread last night and when I got in my car coming home from work tonight my car made the same 4 beeps from the rear!?

Would love to know what it is ... will keep you posted if it keeps happening.

Cheers


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

I also get the 4 beeps but only sometimes: normally it is in the morning when I first start the car but not always; sometimes its when I come back to the car after its been at the train station. Its always 4 beeps when it does it and the noise comes from the rear near side. It may be my mind but it seems to have started since the weather got a little colder so could be battery related. 
Would too be very interested in the solution as it is a bit irritating (must admit when I first heard it I thought my car had suddenly developed reverse sensors as it kept doing it when I reversed first thing in the morning - thought maybe Audi had a special/ hidden added extra :wink: )


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ugotmail8 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Weird ... saw this thread last night and when I got in my car coming home from work tonight my car made the same 4 beeps from the rear!?
> 
> ...


It is the back up battery in the alarm letting you know it is not charged


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ugotmail8 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


This is also why the beeps come from the rear side of the car, as the alarm siren is there.

But I am surprised that they change the alarm and not just the battery of the alarm.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

vlastan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ugotmail8 said:
> ...


It is all one unit you cant change just the battery


----------



## ronin_uk (Feb 18, 2006)

Ah bugger, mine does it some mornings but I had no idea why. Only had the car a couple of weeks :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Just got a quote from AMD for this job..

Siren Â£79.28
Labour Â£115.00

Total Â£194 !!!

TYhink I will live with the 4 beeps.


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

Well here's a strange thing - I was getting the infamous 4 beeps during the colder weather a couple of weeks ago (turn engine on start reversing ... 4 beeps). With some of the previous discussion, I started thinking that there was some battery charge/ discharge problem and that's when I was also leaving my PDA charger plugged into the lighter overnight. Unplug the charger from the cigarette lighter and ever since - no beeps.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

storey said:


> Well here's a strange thing - I was getting the infamous 4 beeps during the colder weather a couple of weeks ago (turn engine on start reversing ... 4 beeps). With some of the previous discussion, I started thinking that there was some battery charge/ discharge problem and that's when I was also leaving my PDA charger plugged into the lighter overnight. Unplug the charger from the cigarette lighter and ever since - no beeps.


Sounds like the charger was causing a dip in the battery power just enough to make the alarm beep


----------



## jgray (May 8, 2002)

I have had the same thing in the past and have heard all the back up battery stories. This is one of the possibilities although mine was not battery related.

When you go to lock the car, somtimes on mine it locks but does not activate the alarm (i.e. the red lights dont flash) pressing the lock again activates the alarm and the red lights flash.

if the car is locked and the alarm not set (Red lights flashing) when you return to the car insert key etc you get the four beeps.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Are these 4 beeps infectious!??!

Mine has started doing it the last three mornings, but not at any other time. The four beeps seem to come from the n/s rear.

But tonight on the way back from The Skipton Run, when we parked up and locked the car, the red alarm lights didnt light up. Dis-arming and re-arming got the lights flashing again.

So my best guess is that these two problems are linked and that they point to the alarm battery. Time for a chat with the dealer I think!

What the lastest score with the rest of you on this thread?

TThriller


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

mmmmmmmm :? beeps :? mine does not do this so does this mean , NO dont tell me :wink: and i thought it had been switched to silent Doh :? shall get stealers to look at mine on thursday when they change dashpod.


----------



## storey (Feb 5, 2003)

Beeps haven't come back on mine but would be interested to know what the dealer diagnosis/ thoughts are (so long as its not "replace the unit" :wink


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

When you go to lock the car, somtimes on mine it locks but does not activate the alarm (i.e. the red lights dont flash) pressing the lock again activates the alarm and the red lights flash.

if the car is locked and the alarm not set (Red lights flashing) when you return to the car insert key etc you get the four beeps.[/quote]

Mine sometimes does this , I lock it and have to double check to see if the LEDs are flashing. Touch wood Ive had no beeps


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

See my post "G'Day TT" 8)


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

SOoooooooo Should mine bleep then when i lock it ????


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Two issues here you are talking about mate...

1. Plip the central locking and (if its programmed) your early TT will give a brief HOOT of the horn. If its a later one the alarm siren will BEEP briefly.

2. The 4 BEEPS is an intermittant noise caused by an inbuilt battery going flat in the alarm sirn which is fitted near the NS rear light cluster. This 4 BEEPS happens when you start up the car fom cold.

If you ask your dealer he can (if he knows how to) programme your car to HOOT or BEEP when you lock it and set the alarm with the plip key fob.


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

cheers TTotal , yeah the wifes A3 does the honk bit when its locked, i shall get audi to lok on thursday when there changing the dashpod and arb's. Mine is a 2001 so i guess it will be the honk rather than a bleep :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

rob40 said:


> cheers TTotal , yeah the wifes A3 does the honk bit when its locked, i shall get audi to lok on thursday when there changing the dashpod and arb's. Mine is a 2001 so i guess it will be the honk rather than a bleep :?


Mine is a 2001 and I get the bleep  why not get he auto door lock set up as well


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> rob40 said:
> 
> 
> > cheers TTotal , yeah the wifes A3 does the honk bit when its locked, i shall get audi to lok on thursday when there changing the dashpod and arb's. Mine is a 2001 so i guess it will be the honk rather than a bleep :?
> ...


Andy it must be all those pies, try Rennies?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

My "4 beeps in the morning" have stopped beeping over the last 10 days or so. Anyone else with this problem had their beeps quietly fade away lately...

I reckon the battery of coping better in the warmer mornings.

TThriller


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup ! Had a daily 4 beeps every time on morning (only) start up for about a week until this week...

What I dont understand is - if the battery in the alarm siren is failing (thats what the 4 beeps is for) how / why does it seem to recover ?

Incidently it also seems to have created a problem where my key fob remote does not work the central locking... (occasionally though)

:?:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Incidently it also seems to have created a problem where my key fob remote does not work the central locking... (occasionally though)
> 
> :?:


Time for a visit to Soton Audi for some new batteries?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Judging by your luck you'll have a letter from Readers Digest when you get home, saying you've NOT been entered in the prize draw.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No mate my spam mail is usually from Saga


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Incidently it also seems to have created a problem where my key fob remote does not work the central locking... (occasionally though)
> ...


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

I've got the 4 beeps bug for the first time - 2 days in a row - in the morning on first start up

Is it the alarm battery - cos my siren was replaced only about 8 months ago... what's the cure? another new unit?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

kwaTTro said:


> I've got the 4 beeps bug for the first time - 2 days in a row - in the morning on first start up
> 
> Is it the alarm battery - cos my siren was replaced only about 8 months ago... what's the cure? another new unit?


If you do need a new unit then it should be covered under the parts warranty


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Mine is still fine and I have a brand new siren bought ready :x

The alarm works fine ..what a waste of Â£70


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

well it's happened !!! looked at this thread last night, went to the car this morning after not using it for over a week, and they were their 4 beep's from the rear n/s gave it a run and tried again............no beep's
so it must be low power to the battery! hope so.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No Trev, I had mine on charge for a week and it still 4 beeped when I started it up!
Weird... :?


----------



## ssullvn (Sep 8, 2005)

Got the 4 beeps this morning, realised I had left my side lights on all night though  just as well the front lamps are LED's and hadn't totally drained the battery!! only just started!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

TTotal said:


> No Trev, I had mine on charge for a week and it still 4 beeped when I started it up!
> Weird... :?


 :? TTotal new unit's do you think ? going to "Star Preformance" next week wonder if they could find the fault with it. keep you posted
cheer's trev


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Have bought the new siren, its in the boot ready to fit, but it seems to have cured itsetself! :?

:?:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Have bought the new siren, its in the boot ready to fit, but it seems to have cured itsetself! :?
> 
> :?:


 I had an Audi dealer 'cure' mine and mysteriously enough it's returned


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yet another baffling thread that leaps from "problem solved" to "still a mare" in seconds ............ :?


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

You can have a giggle about beeps at newbie's expense TTotal if it cheers you up ... ! :wink: 

Got in the car this morning and heard a loud beep as I reversed out the drive, then another one, and then another one. By the fourth one, I thought that it was exactly the same problem as you were having, having checked the forum out over the weekend. I was all ready to growl at the dealer on the phone - car's six months old blah blah blah ... but then ... a fifth beep !

I stopped the car thinking this must be really serious and frantically paged through the manual only to find that the big problem I had was I had pushed the TP option on the radio whilst cleaning it this weekend and that the beep was telling me there were traffic messages - just not on the station I was listening too ! 

Here's hoping your final resolution of the "four beeps" is as easy as my "five" were ! :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here's a nice button for you ! bet you were pleased to see it was the TP not the Beepy !


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

:lol: Yeah but I did feel like a ---beep--- idiot ! Perhaps I should have read the ---beep--- manual !! :evil:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

My "4 Beeps" are still appearing intermittently. Holidays, change of job and cruises have thwarted my attempts to get it checked until now.

Finally got the TT into the dealers today: I'll let you know the score later.

TThriller


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe it was damp causing it ? :roll:


----------



## zouni (Apr 4, 2006)

Are u sure these 4 bips are not an indication that the alarm has been previously triggered??
Mine ('03 180 roadster) did that a couple of times but I think after the alarm was activated..


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

zouni said:


> Are u sure these 4 bips are not an indication that the alarm has been previously triggered??
> Mine ('03 180 roadster) did that a couple of times but I think after the alarm was activated..


No Zouni not the case .

Go try it - it wont happen mate :?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Where's the sound track David?


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Got my TT back from Stafford Audi. New alarm unit fitted under warranty. So hopefully it's goodbye to the "4 beeps" syndrome.

TThriller


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

TTotal said:


> Yup ! Had a daily 4 beeps every time on morning (only) start up for about a week until this week...
> 
> What I dont understand is - if the battery in the alarm siren is failing (thats what the 4 beeps is for) how / why does it seem to recover ?


The battery in the alarm siren is a NiCad type and they vary in performance with temperature to some extent. Normally this isn't a problem but when the battery is on its last legs the general voltage drops more as the cells don't hold their charge and the variation in temperature on top, then take it below the low battery warning threshold - hence the beeps - but when the temperature recovers it doesn't dip that low - so no beeps again etc.

Pity the battery is sealed in the siren and is meant to be replaced as an entire unit  .


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

John-H said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Yup ! Had a daily 4 beeps every time on morning (only) start up for about a week until this week...
> ...


 Thanks for that John - have the new one ready to install now


----------

